# LXCRtime.exe



## barbaragaston (Dec 9, 2006)

I was logging onto my computer and my ZoneAlarm firewall alerted me to this message. LXCRtime.exe is trying to access your trusted zone. What is LXCRtime.exe?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day barbaragaston, and Welcome to TSF! :wave:

My investigating of *LXCRtime.exe* tells me that it's not good, but not to worry there are ways to recify it.

You need to go to the link *"The 5 Steps"* in my signature; read the instructions carefully, and post a copy of your HJT log in the HJT Forum.
Once you have posted ,one of the trained analysts will assist you in 'cleaning' your system.
Please be patient when waiting for a reply, as the HJT analysts are usually very busy; so, if you have not had a reply in, say, 48 hours, go back to your post and type in 'Bump".
This will push your request back to the front page and to the attention of one of the Team.

I suggest that you subscribe to your HJT post, to receive 'Instant email Notification'; then, you will know immediately when you have had a response to your request.

Good luck with it!

:4-cheers:


----------



## barbaragaston (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Chaffeur2,

I'll try your suggestions. My computer is acting strange. I'll post my results.


----------



## ErrorFixer (Dec 11, 2008)

*LXCRtime.exe* Is A Program Related To Lexmark Printers, i had an error with it once, i used to get LXCRTime.exe has encountered a problem, at every startup so i removed toe program from my computer.

so yeah,
if your computer has a lexmark printer pluged in or installed, allow it,
but dont allow it if you dont have a lexmark printer.


----------

